# Moving to Joburg



## 3kings (May 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a Cameroonian living in Buenos Aires. Prior to moving to BA, I lived in Cambridge, UK where I studied and obtained an LLM.

I am working as a business developer for a global company and I have been assigned to move to Joburg and open a new branch of the company to serve as a hub for Africa.

I have read a few posts about cost of living but they are for previous years. I would like to know if a salary of USD 4K after tax shall be suitable to live in Sandton area. 

Currently, I am able to save GBP1K a month and would like to continue doing so in SA.

I understand it is impossible to function without a car in SA. On my wage, would I be able to cover the cost of a car including all else?

Sincerely,

3Kings


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,

I think that would certainly be a manageable amount. We don't live in Sandton, but it is a big area, so there will be a wide variety of accommodation prices. We are from the UK and living in Jo'burg, so I don't know how the cost of living would compare to the US.

It is difficult, but not impossible without a car, if you live right near work! I have managed without a car for 7 weeks so far - granted I am not at work, but I walk to do my shopping and for places I need to go in the day. I think because people tend not to walk, pavements aren't always great, its not really set up for pedestrians and it can feel a bit less safe, because so few people do it.

The more people who walk places, the safer it will be  

Rachel x


----------

